# What can you do with an old B&S 3.5hp vertical shaft?



## jgayle762 (May 22, 2005)

Hello all,
I have a late-70's era Aircap push mower w/ a 3.5hp Briggs & Stratton engine sitting in the garage. The mower deck/body is pretty rusty, and is probably getting to the point that it's unsafe to use. The engine, however, is still in pretty good shape. Unfortunately, it looks like replacement mower bodies are difficult, if not impossible to find. Is there anything useful I can use the engine for? I've seen plans to make a crude generator, but I don't have much use for one. Still, I'd hate to see a good engine go to waste.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

find another used deck with a blown motor, you'll mostly find ones with blown tec's on em probablly. but used decks can be found at the local small engine shop where the engine is blown.... or sometimes the junkyard. or even one that someone has sitting in their back yard that the engine blew, or is just plain worn out.... you don't have to have the "exact" replacement deck..... those engines will fit on about any pushmower deck.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

3.5hp pretty good for a trot line weight , and ok for old tillers


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah i forgot about old tillers, most older ones would come with a 2hp briggs on em, course they did good with em, but a 3.5 on one would, give you a tiller and a stronger one at that.


----------

